# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  صور رمزية طولية لأعضاء منتدى الحصن

## الوسادة

*قريبا 

مع حبي 




الوسادة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو يعني >> طولية  :Si (22):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وين الصوره هسه قيد التنفيذ يعني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]زمردة الصور الرمزية الطولية متل صور الآي فون يعني متل هدول:







تسلمي هدولة الله يعطيكِ الف عافية .. في الإنتظار ..[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]آآآآآآآآآآآآآسفة عالتأخير 

استنوا علي شوي [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]اوكي بما انه النت بطيء و ما رفعت صور كتير 

رح ابدا اكيد بصور الأطفال و البنات أكيد ههههههه










[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]نسيت هادي 

[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حبيبتي الصور مو مبينة :upset2:

----------


## احمد امين

*الصور مو مبينه 
اعاده تعديل الموضوع وشوفي http
يتكون مكتوبه مرتين*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]اوووووووووووووه آسفة جدا كتيرن 


يا احمد الشغلة ما الها دخل باللي حكيته ما علينا 








[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]يسلمووووووووو هديل جهد رائع وواضح الله يسلم ديّـــــــــــاتك .. الصور رائعة [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]الله يسعدك ابو الهد و الله مجهزيتهم عندي بس النت مش طبيعي شو طبيعي و انا ما بحبه يكون طبيعي لازم يكون صاروخ [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]





[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]







[/align]

----------


## الوسادة



----------


## الوسادة



----------


## الوسادة



----------


## &روان&

يسلمو كتير
الصور رووووووووووعة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شوووووووووووووو حلوييييييييييييييييييييييين 

يسلمووووووووو  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة



----------


## shams spring

*كتــــــــــــــــير حلـــويـــــــــــن 
يسلموووووووووو*

----------

